# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Google's working environment

## Tulip



----------


## unexpected

interesting...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wwoooowwww :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## RAHEN

waoo...what a working environment...yahan tau kaam karne ka bhi dil karta hoga...aur bore bhi nahi hote honge..compeletely awesome...loved your keep work..keep it up...:up;

----------


## Tulip

thank you friends =)

----------


## EntangleDesi

my dream job *sigh*

----------


## Muzna

kitnay mazzay ki job ho yahan

zabardast environment  :Smile:

----------


## killaa

Awesome pix, really kewl. Thanx for sharing.

----------


## Tulip

Thank you friends =) 
and ED i hope you get your dream job someday  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zing

*O laa laaaaaaaaaaa...



yahan  KKAAM bi karty hen log??? :O*

----------


## Tulip

ya perhaps.. :Big Grin:  muje b real nai lag raha tha..don't know

----------


## Zing

*hehehe he. aga rkarty hen.. to fir. plz zara pata karen wahn Enter honey ke liye kis ki sifariish chaly gi :P wese to koi ghusney nai de ga.. coz jo already hen unhon ne to joob chorni nai..  :P to hamary liye jaga khali kasiey ho gi :P*

----------


## coolshoaib

No it is actually very real. Google's offices are famous all over the world. The idea behind this is that if you give a comfortable space to your employs they will deliver more to the company. and this idea is working for them. Now look at the google's success in a mere few years.

----------


## Tulip

Oh alright...thanks for telling us Shoaib =)
Zing aap koi banda dhundhe jo sifarish karey google main apki  :Big Grin:

----------


## coolshoaib

welcome :-)

----------

